# GeForce 7 series : 7800 GTX launched



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2005)

Nvidia has launched the GeFore 7800 GTX card, begining their transition to the GeForce 7 series, this card was code named G70, & the most important it's available through channel partners even in india immidiately (Gigabyte & Asus), although on order

Review 

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2451&p=2

as confirmed already it is a 24 pipelines based card with 8 vertex pipelines, so that it can help also in the workstation tasks, where geometry processing is a vital aspect of rendering

It also supports the CineFX 4.0 engine & a few other nvidia centric technologies, no more shader replacement as the compiler is preety nicely tuned

It also supports all the features of GeForce 6 Series like Pure video & HD decoding in hardware, so one can decoder H.264 based contents with the gfx card also

This card is meant to be used with high resolution, however considering the architecture & performance, when Nvidia released the 7600 series even that will be more then enough for playing games at 1024X768 & 4x AA & 4X Anis, for a long time, as Nvidia will be launching the next GeForce 8 series only after 2 years (approx)


----------



## aditya169 (Jun 22, 2005)

pci -express card? how much


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 22, 2005)

geforce 8 series after 2 years???? hmmm. how would be the gefo.rce 6 series hold up.. esp 6600 gt.. after one year?? i`m interested in knowing that..

there would also be the agp variant of the 7xxx series... 
hmmm i thnk it would be a lot costlier right now.. try it after a few months.... 
Nvidia would`nt want the 7xxx series competing with the 6xxx series which is still very good.. so i do`nt expect the prices to be anywhere near  thr 6xxx series. they do`nt wanna kill the market for the 6600 gt which is still growing rapidly..


----------



## ammusk (Jun 22, 2005)

*check this out*

guru3d

*www.guru3d.com/article/Videocards/229/

ammusk

btw also the latest nvidia drivers have been released v77.72
*nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 22, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> geforce 8 series after 2 years???? hmmm. how would be the gefo.rce 6 series hold up.. esp 6600 gt.. after one year?? i`m interested in knowing that..
> 
> there would also be the agp variant of the 7xxx series...
> hmmm i thnk it would be a lot costlier right now.. try it after a few months....
> Nvidia would`nt want the 7xxx series competing with the 6xxx series which is still very good.. so i do`nt expect the prices to be anywhere near  thr 6xxx series. they do`nt wanna kill the market for the 6600 gt which is still growing rapidly..


Yeah good question. Not sure how long would 6600Gt would hold on. The 7xxx series would kill the 6xxx series. Damn it.  BTW 7xxx series costs $900 which means when it comes to india it would cost about Rs 70-80,000.  It has been launched by MSI.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 23, 2005)

where did u get the $900 price??!?!? 7800gtx is $600 with a 600w psu on tiger direct. It'll be like 30k in India.... but it is a boon as the prices of the 6xxx series will come crashing down


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

and i just bought the 6800............


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 23, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> where did u get the $900 price??!?!? 7800gtx is $600 with a 600w psu on tiger direct. It'll be like 30k in India.... but it is a boon as the prices of the 6xxx series will come crashing down


Yeah i just checked and it's $600. Somebody posted in the forum that it costs $900. The prices of the 6xxx series will fall down but they will also get old very quickly. So i am not sure it'll be a boon or not.



			
				rohanbee said:
			
		

> and i just bought the 6800............



Congratulations   . Which brand is it? And how much much did it cost you? Is it plain 6800?


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

its in my dell laptop........its a GO 6800....chip from nvidia.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 23, 2005)

Leadtek one is available for 37k inclusive of taxes, and stuff, only octroi extra

40% custom duty


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2005)

7800 is too costly for inda right now, I would say that till the time we wait for the prices to fall down we will be having GeForce 7600 series for the mainstream with about 12 pipelines(guess only), & the new architecture, so it's like we will be having the performance of GeForce 6800 non ultra (NV43) with purevideo for Rs 12k


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 24, 2005)

7800? Wow, this card has more pipelines than the street that I live next to. Maybe our city corporation can learn something from nVidia     

-Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 24, 2005)

7800? Wow, this card has more pipelines than the street that I live next to. Maybe our city corporation can learn something from nVidia     

-Keith


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 24, 2005)

7800? Wow, this card has more pipelines than the street that I live next to. Maybe our city corporation can learn something from nVidia     

-Keith


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 24, 2005)

costs about 600$ .... probably around the 40k mark in india ... ..... am really impressed by its performance ... now i've a reason to upgrade to a pcix combo .....

o btw ... a 6600GT will last quite long in countries like ours .... where rpice matters over performance ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys check out the Comparison tests of the GeForce 7800 GTX(256 MB) with other cards...
*hardware.gamespot.com/Compare-C-20562-1-9-9

now thats sumthing that we call a COmparison test......   
Looks like the number of pipelines will safely cover up the problems of WATER SHORTAGE in my area and toilets......   

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 25, 2005)

@ashu:

mebbe u wod be more happy now after reading all these reviews 

ATI-News.de
3D Center
AnandTech
Beyond3D
Digit-Life
ExtremeTech
FiringSquad
Guru3D
HardOCP
Hardware-Mag (in German)
Hardware Secrets (Launch Coverage)
Hardware Zone
Hartware.net (in German)
Hexus
Hot Hardware
HTPCnews (NVIDIA Editor's Day & Hands-on Preview)
Neoseeker
Noticias3D (in Spanish)
PC INpact (in French)
PC Perspective
Penstar Systems
Planet3DNow (in German)
t-break
TechNic3D (in German)
The Tech Report
Tom's Hardware
X-bit Labs


Some ppl have all the luck 
*www.fpsadmin.com/images/EVGA7800.JPG


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 25, 2005)

Nvidia has said that they won't be launching the 7800 GTX in AGP form 

*www.anandtech.com/news/shownews.aspx?i=24451

ALthough it still depends on demand, maybe 7600 series will get ported


----------



## kau_therock (Jun 25, 2005)

hey but they are damn costly . waitin the prices to come down so i can buy two of them and set them in sli!!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 25, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> ALthough it still depends on demand, maybe 7600 series will get ported



not again

wht is 7600 ??? dated as on 25th June 2005, damn!! #$#@%#$#


----------



## magnet (Jun 25, 2005)

hey the 7800 was launched by all companys on same day....how come  we do come to know that this day this thing will release...because suppose on 21st i bought 6800gt....i may b crying right now....becoz the very next day company released it.....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 25, 2005)

sorry for the triple post on previous page. kept getting some php whatever error when posting.

-k


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 25, 2005)

just a guess, as their middle end is often named X6xx series or x7xx


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2005)

this just in

Nvidia has launched their Forceware 77.72 drivers again, but this time they are WHQL approved (Varified by me)

*www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_77.72.html


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 27, 2005)

will these drivers also be applicable for the go 6800 series chip also?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 27, 2005)

man..man

This means we again need to shell our more cash into GPU's....well why cant this things settle down and leave future improvements to the software side ?? so that ppl with older cards (decent ones-mind it..they still costs around 20K)be on the safer side..?

This can happen or this is just an imagination..otherwise This world would be a silicon junkyard soon..


----------

